# Rolling and running in the rain. Gibson listens so well!!! :)



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so wonderful to see how much in love with your puppy you are  And he's such a cute little guy :heartbeat

I love your videos !!


----------



## Mitchie (Nov 3, 2008)

Keep up with the videos, I love them! They remind me of training Molly and Goldie =] (I was too sick to train Bailey beginning stuff)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd never get sick of the vids. What a precious little man you have there!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gibson is so cute and such a good puppy. He listens very well. Could never get tired of the videos.


----------



## janet (Apr 14, 2008)

what a sweet little puppy 
and he listen very well!!!!!!
I love the video's!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wet and happy pup!!!! Smarty pants!!!! LOL Keep doing videos.I think I am going to star showing this to Honey.(she has a tennis ball head)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Man o' Man---what a cutie!!!! And smart as a whip!!! I forsee stacks & stacks of DVD's all starring Gibson the WonderGolden!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

He's SOOOO GOOD!!

And such a water dog!


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

*Good Gibson! *

Love the videos,


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

He is gorgeous... I would love to get one like him next...  And so obedient...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a cutie!! and he listens soooo well!! Youve done a great job!!:appl:


----------



## ILoveGoldies (Oct 4, 2008)

OWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! too much cuteness here. I love your puppy's coat.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

What a good boy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is a smart little guy, love the videos and Gibson he's a little cutie!


----------



## ange polisson (Jun 20, 2008)

He's too cute and apparently very happy pup!
Do you use "fly" command instead of "come" or it's just for fun?
I like the command "fly"...I even consider to learn it to my future-golden )
Keep posting videos!It's funny to watch them


----------

